# ammonia



## MonicaTaylor (Dec 26, 2013)

Is cloudy ammonia the right ammonia to buy? If so how much do I add to 70L aquarium? Cause the 4ppm equals like 0.00028 which isn't really measurable so (insert number) drops? Im unable to test the ammonia, nitrite, nitrate levels yet as I cant get a kit for a few weeks, have a planted fishless tank atm


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cloudy ammonia? You want ammonia without surfectants. Shake it and if it foams up, don't buy. If it forms some bubbles at the top and the quickly dissipate, you should be good.

Personally, I would wait if I couldn't test or you could try and follow the dosing guidelines in the fishless cycling thread.


----------



## MonicaTaylor (Dec 26, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> Cloudy ammonia? You want ammonia without surfectants. Shake it and if it foams up, don't buy. If it forms some bubbles at the top and the quickly dissipate, you should be good.
> 
> Personally, I would wait if I couldn't test or you could try and follow the dosing guidelines in the fishless cycling thread.


It's 1L and it says it contains 20g/L ammonia (as NH3) that's it.


----------



## MonicaTaylor (Dec 26, 2013)

Ahhh but did shake it and it formed foam gah, already bought it, asked the sore if it was pure ammonia as I need it for my aquarium and the *******s said yes grrrrrrrrr super frustrating, Im doing a planted fishless cycle to build bacteria and my plants are gradually looking more and more dreary each day, I need to get ammonia in there for them


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Local hardware stores usually have the ammonia and water mixtures.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Forgot to ask about your light. How much light do you have - wattage? Do you know the spectrum the bulbs are in? They need to be in the 5000k-10000k range. If not, your plants will likely slowly die. Also, what plants do you have in there right now?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

For the plants they do not really need ammonia. What type of plants are they? ( I forgot if you listed them) If they are rooted, they will be fine with some of the jobes plant stakes, cut in thirds and one stuffed under the roots in the substrate. Stems would be ok for some time, some not even really needing anything ( trust me, ive cabomba furcata floating in a tank with nothing but water and its still alive, has been for months. ) 

Your main thing with plants is, as Ben mentioned lighting. Without adeqet light they will start to die off.


----------



## MonicaTaylor (Dec 26, 2013)

I'll get back to you on light wattage as it's midnight and the box is down in the garage (appartments) the plants are cabombas, bacopa's and an unknown species I plan on getting more, no hardware stores do not sell pure ammonia, in Australia basically no were sells the pure stuff cause it's law, but found 30ml bottles labelled for aquarium cycling on ebay for 15 australian dollars but that could take time to get here.


----------



## MonicaTaylor (Dec 26, 2013)

Okay so my light is T5 13w? That's all it says?


----------

